# Eureka Mignon Instantaneo



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone had any experience using one of these? Reviews on BellaBarista look good, but what do you lot think?

Any other shouts for other suggestions? That would be the top end of my budget...

To me other contenders seem to be:

Mazzer Mini Electronic 'A'

Rocky

Second hand something or other found on Ebay//Gumtree etc

MC-2 and save the extra cash.

I know the Vario is much loved, but it's just too far out of my price range...

Over to the experts!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Within that price range I would also consider the Compak K3 Touch (~£250). Here is a comparison of the doser model (K3 Elite) with the Mazzer Mini:

http://www.coffeetamper.com.au/kb/reviews/mini-k3/


----------



## Ian_G (Nov 10, 2011)

BongoSteve said:


> Was wondering if anyone had any experience using one of these? Reviews on BellaBarista look good, but what do you lot think?
> 
> Over to the experts!


I'm no expert but I own a Eureka Mignon. Unfortunately I have never owned any other prosumer grinder, so I can't make comparisons. I bought it after reading the review on Bellbarista and I'm perfectly happy with it. It will certainly grind fine enough for espresso with plenty of room to spare. It's quick, not too noisy and easy to use. Although the adjuster for the timed dose is on the bottom of the machine, so it can be a bit finnicky if you want to use the timer. I don't use the timer at all probably because of the faff. Also I've never felt the need to upgrade, or felt that it was somehow not good enough. So I'd recommend it.


----------



## hashluck (Jan 11, 2011)

Ian_G said:


> I'm no expert but I own a Eureka Mignon. Unfortunately I have never owned any other prosumer grinder, so I can't make comparisons. I bought it after reading the review on Bellbarista and I'm perfectly happy with it. It will certainly grind fine enough for espresso with plenty of room to spare. It's quick, not too noisy and easy to use. Although the adjuster for the timed dose is on the bottom of the machine, so it can be a bit finnicky if you want to use the timer. I don't use the timer at all probably because of the faff. Also I've never felt the need to upgrade, or felt that it was somehow not good enough. So I'd recommend it.


+1 same situation and sentiment here. Also fits under kitchen cabinets unlike many others. Great little grinder


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I managed to get a 'titan' Mazzer Royal with barely used Titanium-burrs for less than 300 quid. Bargains are out there...

Ive used the MC2 and Mazzer Mini-e, both will do the job.

Try and demo as many as you can , you might find you 'click' with one in particular


----------



## ahgee2 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi BongoSteve,

The Mignon is a fantastic little grinder. I have one in a holiday home we spend some time in every year - my main grinder at home is a Mazzer Super Jolly with duranium burrs. Having recently returned from the holiday place where every espresso I pulled was excellent, I decided to buy a second Mignon for home to see how it stands up to the SJ. The latter takes up a lot of space in a small kitchen, so it would be nice if I decided I could swap it out for the Mignon! I was intrigued by a comment from a professional barista here

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/YaBB.pl?num=1208479853

(reply #8) saying that s/he found the Mignon's grind quality more consistent than the SJs at work. Anyhow, I would like to compare the two side-by-side for a week or two, but if I decide to stick with the SJ I will have a mint Mignon for sale (gloss black), boxed as new with 11+ months' warranty, for a reasonable discount from the new price. So if you are still interested in a Mignon and can wait a little while, please do! In the meantime, happy to answer any specific queries you might have about the Mignon.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm thinking the same as you and can't make my mind up. I've read the reviews on Bella Barista and now can't make my mind up between the Eureka Mignon or the Vario Mahlkoni. The review does rate the Eureka higher but as I will be grinding coffee for different methods, I think that the Vario might suit me better. If anyone can offer any views on this I would appreciate it.

As for test driving any equipment, I can't find anyone near me that sells coffee grinders or machines.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

I own a Mignon, used it with both my Ponte Vecchio Lusso spring lever machine and my Expobar Leva. Consistency is superb, a little clumpy with some beans, but not too much of an issue. Drinks taste great and the fine adjustment is also good. I haven't tried switching to and from different grinds, so maybe the Vario would be better for that, but otherwise the Mignon is small and high performing.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the looks of the Eureka Mignon. Much more stylish than than the tacky Baratzas/Mahlkonig or industrial Mazzers.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Finally someone that thinks the same! I've seen so many people say Mignon's are ugly







I think they look really cool, and the size of them is brilliant.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

ahgee2 said:


> main grinder at home is a Mazzer Super Jolly with duranium burrs.


How do you find the duranium burrs? I was reading about them on HB recently, don't they have a tendency to stall SJs? The increase in grind speed would be great though.


----------



## ahgee2 (Apr 30, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> How do you find the duranium burrs? I was reading about them on HB recently, don't they have a tendency to stall SJs? The increase in grind speed would be great though.


I've never had a stall, and frankly I cannot see how this could happen unless you do something silly like tightening the grind without the machine running. The duraniums certainly do grind very quickly!


----------



## ahgee2 (Apr 30, 2012)

reneb,

Thanks for your PM, however the system won't let me reply to you until I have posted 5 messages here! Perhaps you could PM me again with your email address?


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have just seen this thread and I should add my +1 for the Mignon. I had mine for a few months now and it works a treat. The only minor annoyance is that the numbers on the dialling wheel are reversed, in my opinion. I.e. to grind finer you need to rotate towards a higher number. Very annoying on the occasional times I have corrected the dial without thinking. On the other side, as there are numbers, the settings are fairly easily repeatable even though it is stepless.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

There are few youtube videos on this item and has received some great feedbacks from industry experts.

They retail for approx. £350 but there is an offer @ http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk with 10% discount + free coffee


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all the information and recommendations for the Eureka. I ended up buying it a couple of weeks ago from Bella Barista, and it's sitting proudly in my kitchen now. Would love to give you in depth details about my first experiences with it, but im awaiting delivery of my new machine, so its not doing much other than grinding for the occassional aeropress!


----------

